

Which companies provide academic dataset like Yelp? - szcukg

For my data mining project this semester at school, I was hoping to work on something besides the UCI repository dataset. Yelp seems a pretty good option, but would like to know if there are any more such options available.
======
skram
Is there a specific type of data or industry you're interested in? There's a
ton of government data floating around, a lot of which is located at
<http://data.gov/>

Some other sites to look into: kaggle.com,
<http://www.healthmetricsandevaluation.org/ghdx>, factual.com, infochimps.com

There's always the classic Netflix recommendation challenge from a few years
ago too

~~~
szcukg
I'm inclined towards tv sitcoms/music data, but thanks for the links.

~~~
skram
Too bad Pandora hasn't done a data dump.

What about piggy backing off Wikipedia (which you ca download) or IMDB for
seeing connections

------
yolesaber
If you want music data, I believe Last.fm's API can deliver some useful info
to you.

What is the project concerning?

~~~
szcukg
Nothing concrete I've in my head, it's for my school data mining course.

